# earthquake



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

These earthquakes round the Red Sea area are getting more frequent.


NRIAG - Recent Earthquakes


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Wonder if it's building up to a big one, or these little ones are preventing a big one. Either way, I'm glad I live in a villa now and not an apartment block! Having seen the shoddy way some of them are built it's only a matter of time before we start having buildings collapse here.


----------



## speedwing (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks Helen, I live 4 floors lol!!!


----------

